# numerous bar jars



## arthur (Jul 29, 2008)

Numerous bar jars that I am cleaning shoe this label with a slightly different loop.  Is this where it was molded or just another variation of the 3L


----------



## arthur (Jul 29, 2008)

2


----------



## arthur (Jul 29, 2008)

3


----------



## coreya (Jul 29, 2008)

All are variations of the 3 L jars #234 or 193  in the red book. hope this helps


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 29, 2008)

A lot of the appeal (to me) of the ball jars are the variety you get from these moulds being individually hand worked.


----------



## bobclay (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Arthur and all,

 Almost all of the moulds for the 3-L type jars were hand cut so there are literally hundreds, if not thousands, of slightly differing varients. It would be impossible to list them all, and even harder to try to describe/name some of them. For example we have the "Billy" MASON, the "Balle" MASON, the "Balls" MASON, the "artistic loop" types, the "lazy L" types, and the "sperm underscore" to name just a few that actually have names attached to them. One could amass a pretty neat collection of the #234 or #193 jars alone.   []

 Bob 

 (edited) BTW, the first jar pictured is one called the "artistic loop", with the little upstroke that flattens out prior to starting the loop.


----------



## glass man (Jul 31, 2008)

SPERM UNDERSCORE? Not being nasty,but would truly like to know what that is.


----------



## bobclay (Jul 31, 2008)

The "sperm jar" or "sperm underscore" is the name assigned to a particular embossing by the NC collector that reported it first to Granny Kath many years ago. Basically, the final l isn't connected to the loop or underscore and makes the underscore and loop look like a sperm.

 I've seen them in aqua and blue and here's a couple shots of a real pretty honey amber one I had:

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/topic/1061

 Bob


----------



## glass man (Aug 1, 2008)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH! MAN,WHAT A GREAT AMBER JAR. I BET YOU MISS IT.


----------



## bobclay (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi glassman,

 For pure eye appeal, that quart was probably the prettiest I had. The amber pint was the one that just killed me when I had to sell and was one of the last to go. Here are some nice quart Balll MASON jars:

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/topic/1060?page=1

 The nearly black one in the center will most likely be coming up for auction again soon as a part of the Bettinghaus collection being dispersed by North American Glass Auctions, ie. Greg Spurgeon. The Bettinghauses bought many of my jars and it's been kinda nice seeing some "old friends" again when they come up for sale.  []

 Bob


----------



## glass man (Aug 2, 2008)

FAR OUT!!! At one point I was gonna collect just quart ball mason jars and see how many variations / colors I could get. I couldn't do it because I love all bottles too much! THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES!! Will try to keep an eye out for the black one,want to see what it goes for.


----------



## bobclay (Aug 5, 2008)

As if on cue, here is the auction for the black olive Balll MASON:

http://www.gregspurgeon.com/auction/detail.asp?id=542&pic=1#img

 It will be interesting to see where it ends up, it is a superb colored jar and I've seen no Ball jar any darker. I've got some backlit pics on my other computer, I'll see if I can find them. The swirling is gorgeous.  

 Bob


----------



## glass man (Aug 5, 2008)

THANK ,THAT BLACK/OLIVE JAR WOULD MAKE ANY ONE PROUD TO HAVE!!!


----------



## bobclay (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a pic (but not a good one) of the black olive jar (far right) sitting in a sun blasted window with a deep red amber quart and an amber pint. The sun was so bright the amber pint looks almost yellow and the black jar is still nearly opaque but you can see some of the massive swirling.

http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/nice.jpg 

 Bob


----------

